# Talon problems



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I've had Sam for 18 days now. I've noticed that every time he's on cloth (my shirt, pants, a blanket, etc.), his back talon gets caught. I had him on a blanket because the floor was a little chilly and they wanted to be on it, but when Sam walked, his talon would get a little stuck. He didn't have to struggle to get free, but it was obviously caught on a thread. When he's on my shirt, I have to get his talon free of it. I don't know if it's the threads, or something else. There are no loose threads or holes that he can get stuck in.

I had him on my finger last night and Bud was chirping at him. Sam walked down to my knuckle and then back to my nail and I noticed his foot seemed to be stuck at my second knuckle (whatever that's called in the middle of the finger).

Do his talons need to be trimmed or could there be something wrong with his foot? I'm afraid he's going to end up breaking his foot or something.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If it's just the one toenail that is getting stuck, then a slight trim on the troublesome toenail would be good. 
If you want to, you can post a couple of pics showing each foot so we can see the length of the toenails.
For additional info, check this link: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/373466-nail-trimming.html


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I'll try to get a picture of his feet if I can. They do seem a little long.

We can't afford to go to the vet right now so that's kinda not an option.

I'm not sure if it's just that one nail or if it's all of them.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As Aluz has suggested, if you post a picture, we can better tell if there's a problem or not. 
It is possible to trim nails yourself, if you feel confident doing so, but you have to be careful as they can easily bleed. 
Do you have different sized perches to help keep Sam's nails trim? 

It's also a good idea to have a little saving put aside for vets bills. A trip for a nail trim would be very very cheap. My budgies beak trim cost me £7 at an avian vet, so it's not always a huge bill. But if Sam were to become seriously ill, the bill would be greater and there's only so much we can do to help. It's always best to have some rainy day funds, when you can afford to put a little aside each month.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

We have two perches that came with the cage. I've been looking for different sized ones though because I know they need different sizes for their feet.

The closest vet that cares for birds is charging $60 just for a checkup for Sam. But I probably should save money like you suggested.

The only reason why I don't want to do it myself is because I'm afraid that I'd hurt him and with my shaky hands, I don't really trust myself to do it.

I probably just worry too much about them getting hurt because of how small they are.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That will help, if you can get some new perches. 

I would ask how much the vet would charge for just a nail trim. A check up would be more expensive, but as I said, they shouldn't charge much for just for a simple nail trim. 
Do you know if there are any breeders, or friendly small pet stores near you? Maybe you can ask around if anyone would be able to trim the nails for you. 

But, try and get a picture first.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I haven't really asked because we don't know anyone who has birds besides my dad. We can probably ask how much that would cost.



I'm not sure if I did that right but that's the best I could get with him sitting still.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

They are looking like they could use a trim to me. I can see why that back claw would be caught as it's curled up. They all look like they could do with a bit of a trim to me.

So, order some perches of different diameters to help keep his claws nice and trim. 
This link will help you with what perches will be ideal for your baby.

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

As soon as possible, enquire about the vets doing a simple trim of the claws for you.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Okay. Thanks for helping.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree that it's best you have your budgie's toenails trimmed.
I also couldn't help to notice that your budgie has an open leg band and given how troublesome and dangerous these can be, it would be best to have the leg band removed as soon as when you are able to take your budgie to the vet.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I didn't notice that it was open. I'll be sure to do that too.

I honestly have been wondering if they could take them off, because Bud always chews on his.


----------

